# UKC today! amazing dogs!



## nakoda10 (Jun 12, 2009)

Went to UKC Premeir today and going back tomarrow. Im thinking about gettin a Staffy or APBT. Wondered if any of you might suggest i look into a particular bloodline. This will be my first pup to work.

VERY EXCITED!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dogs were nice, we saw a little of everything, the agility was pretty crappy lots of dogs doing terrible


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

ahhhh! i wish i would have known about this! i woulda been there today!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dont worry its on tomorrow to. you should come the more the better!! i know howard (from this site) will be pulling his dog there. PM me if your going


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

TAKE PICS!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm like 3 hours from there with no one to go with me... Maybe I can sucker someone into it. If I can get out there Ill let you know! I wanna go support a GP'er!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrats to all the TN crew who did great up there! Webbo, Browns PBC, R. Craig Pits, Jack Rayl & the SDA group!

Heard they brought home some body pounds & several 1st place show, pull & obedience ribbons!

Also heard there were over 1,100 dogs in attendance!!!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

i had a few friends there that did some of everything lol but so far only conformation pics been posted on any of the boards wayne did you happen to get any pics?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

oh far as bloodline just depends on what your looking for as far as appearence and such. What height/weight, head style etc are you thinking of getting? I have a lil of a few different lines myself but my fav lines are nevada, gaff, larums and old edge/shaws.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Wayne,
It was nice meeting you guys in person, and your pup looked good too. Sorry, I did not see you again so that I could say good-bye. 
Yes, there were some good pullers there. I was impressed the most with the dogs owned by William Beardon. Sadie and Jack, were two of their names. 
The SDA did a good job too, as usual.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wheezie said:


> dogs were nice, we saw a little of everything, the agility was pretty crappy lots of dogs doing terrible


I know it's pretty pathetic to watch, a little like watching AKC agility. I wish there was more UKC agility where I am at, I would love to show what agility should look like! Most of those dogs are just looking for titles so they are not trained the best.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanted to go so badly. Unfortunately, my last day of work is tomorrow, and I couldn't take off. (I teach school)


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> It was nice meeting you guys in person, and your pup looked good too. Sorry, I did not see you again so that I could say good-bye.
> Yes, there were some good pullers there. I was impressed the most with the dogs owned by William Beardon. Sadie and Jack, were two of their names.
> The SDA did a good job too, as usual.


Bill (which is prob William) owns Sadie. She's a 50 lb black female that tore her pad and couldnt pull on Sunday. Steven Webb owns Jack, (Giaciamo) he took the body pound on Sunday.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Wondered if any of you might suggest i look into a particular bloodline. This will be my first pup to work.


 Good dogs are where you find them..... meaning you really need to start looking around deciding exactly what you want. Even make a list of qualities that are most important to you and then don't settle when looking.

What some may think is a great dog would be less than satisfactory to others so it really is more of a personal preference and also like I said what you personally are looking for.

LOL I know that isn't the answer you wanted, but you can't just say to someone such and such is the best Bloodline because it really varies.

Start talking to different breeders and owners who have dogs that you like the look temperament and personality of and go from there. Being at shows and events and word of mouth can be helpful, but make sure to take into account who is giving you advice and make choices that are suited to your needs.

Some other helpful tips:
-Learn the standard inside and out 
-Learn how to eval a pup
-Find a breeder you trust who will mentor and help you along the way


----------

